# Bucket list



## markadoodle (Jul 31, 2011)

_I thought this would be a really interesting topic._








_I'll post mine once I type it up; but I am really interested in knowing... - what's on your 'bucket list'? _

 

_It will be really interesting to know everyone's goals, maybe you can include the ones you have crossed off/ finished as well!_



_C'mon what are you waiting for? _



_What do YOU want to accomplish? _

_See? _

_Or do? _



_We all have different goals and dreams, and I'm really anxious to know what yours are.._

_Come on now, post them! _


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 31, 2011)

Iam waiting for my grass to grow in the back paddocks and get the bore set up with sprinklers and get the stables up...

oh and waiting for my foals to be born


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 31, 2011)

deleted.


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, there are lots of things I want to do...

Professionally -- complete a few professional designations that I'm close to having, to always give a personal touch to my clients, and build the portfolio I manage to a higher, specific, "very large" dollar value.

Horses -- show some of our own nice babies, or send some to a trainer, to cross some of our homebred mares to our stallions, and to get a couple could-do-anything geldings driving.

Personally -- just to be a better person, to make sure those I love and care about know how much they mean to me, build a neat artificial log (but looking real) cabin one day, and to do an even better job of not sweating the small stuff (come a long way there in the past couple of years).

_PS Great thread _


----------



## CKC (Jul 31, 2011)

Very timely....

I just posted on facebook last night that one of my bucket list items has been checked off.

I've been wanting to ride a mechanical bull(stayed on for over a minute---



). I did it last night! Yea!

As far as the rest of my list.... it's too long to post. LOL

Kim


----------



## Sonya (Jul 31, 2011)

lets see: professionally I have already accomplished what I want, just looking forward to retiring, only 8 more years to go (unfortunately many in my profession don't tend to live too long after retirement, but I plan on breaking the rule on that) so that comes to:

getting in better shape and eating better, and quit smoking (something I am embarrassed to admit to)

I've done alot and seen alot in my 40 years but I have yet to see Yellowstone and Hawaii...hopefully in the next couple years that will be fulfilled. The only place out of the country that I'd like to go to is Australia, so maybe when I retire I could spend a month there.

other than that, that's all I can think of right now. I'm sure there's more if I thought about it longer.


----------



## Shaladar (Jul 31, 2011)

Several things on my bucket list, some I have done,(went up into the Canopy in the Rain Forest in S. America last year) others I will someday do.

One in particular, that I *WILL *do someday.....not this year or next year, or maybe several years away ,but...

To be standing or sitting(driving) in Center Ring at Worlds or Nationals with a World or National Grand Champion that I have *bred, trained and shown myself*.

Someday........................

I haven't shown in the last two years, so I guess I better get back out there to accomplish this...LOL

Sue


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 31, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> I want to retire from my high stress job that I have been doing for 32 years and farm here with my husband . Right now I am doing both, high stress job and coming home and farming with my husband...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


OMG, becareful what you wish for. I retired after working for 36 years and now I don't seem to have a minute to spare, don't know how I did it before and worked long hours. OUr corn has been eaten up by bugs, so is not growing up in rows, although we do get a few ears here and there. Since the recession, hubby will never be able to retire, so he can't even help on the farm. Maybe you will luck out and the economy will get better before you retire.

Now to the question of a bucket list:

I've always wanted to drive from here, the East coast all the way to California, and make lots of stops along the way. I would especially like to see some of the Indian reservations in the midwest and maybe get an education on my Cherokee heritage. Other then that can't think of anything else. I really want to see San Francisco, maybe ride in a trolly like we used to have here.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 31, 2011)

heck, comment away.

Weight loss surgery people have a post op list, zip line, fly without seat belt extenders, ride on amusement park rides and it is fun to watch them check them off.

I've checked a few off myself.

For me, I keep adding to mine as I expand my interests. I am currently learning to kayak and it is a blast. So peaceful out on the water, I have always loved being out on the water, but boats are so expensive you know, never thought about human powered boats. I am teaching myself to crochet and knit and learning to make jewelry.

I want to return to my early roots of camping, to retire from my job financially secure enough to enjoy some travel, nothing fancy, simple outdoors is great. I want to get my health and energy back, so I can travel to some of the great national parks I saw in my childhood with my family.

I'm sure I'll find more to add as I go, don't ever want to come to the end of my list ya know.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 1, 2011)

This past Feb., I crossed off a major thing on my bucket list. Have been aiming for it for 20 years.....

I have had several driving equines in my life (nearing 60 years old). I tried to teach myself through books, videos, etc. But I always wanted to learn how to do it better. I have had a couple of lessons over the years, but not as in depth as I wanted. In Feb. I went to adult driving camp for a week, lots of driving time with a wonderful instructor who is also a trainer, ADS Judge, and International competitor. I had a blast!!! I am not comfortable showing, but I love recreational driving. She and I spent hours doing the sort of driving I wanted to learn.

My next desire has not raised is head as of yet. I am still enjoying what I learned at camp. Years ago, I made a bucket list, and I have marked them all off now. Time to start a new one.

Old list...

Go to Europe-Check

College -check

Raise and train my Quarter Horse baby, have him professionally finished-check

Pay off training and show barn fees-check

Saw article about minis... decided to have one... one day.

Get out of debt-check

Nursing school at 51 years old, graduate-Check

Fly in small airplane (bad fear of heights.. big challenge...did it,



but never again!) -Check

Buy first mini horse-check

Buy second mini horse-check

Buy mini foal to raise-check

Here comes the new list.... Have mini foal (now 2) professionally trained for single, pair, and tandem...... then learn how to harness and drive him as such! That should keep me busy until I am 65.


----------



## ErikaS. (Aug 1, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Now to the question of a bucket list:
> 
> I've always wanted to drive from here, the East coast all the way to California, and make lots of stops along the way. I would especially like to see some of the Indian reservations in the midwest and maybe get an education on my Cherokee heritage. Other then that can't think of anything else. I really want to see San Francisco, maybe ride in a trolly like we used to have here.


You HAVE to do this! My dad was a naval officer stationed in S.D., CA and was transferred to Annapolis back in the late '80's. He drove us across the US (and back again 3 years later) to our new home in MD. I was a 13 year old and I loved every minute of it- the travel and the stops, that is...living with dad and stepmom sucked, but that's another story.

As for my bucket list:

I want to sit on a Freisian(sp?) and get my picture taken... at least. If I could ride one- life would be sweet!

I want to travel to Ireland and New Zealand.

I'd like to visit Provence again and this time bring my family.

I'd like to get one of my minis (and me) trained to drive.

Well, that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually DO have a bucket list written out! Here are the things I've done that were on the list:

Go in the ocean in a submarine

Parasailing (did it twice... in Hawaii and in Ixtapa, Mex.)

Flying in a two-seat aircraft

Hang gliding

Bungee jumping

Snorkel on a coral reef

Take part in a cattle roundup on horseback

Riding my horse in a parade

White water rafting

Deep sea fishing (I caught a swordfish)!!!

Here are the things I have on the list that I still need to do:

Go to a women's two week survival camp

Ride a mule down the Grand Canyon

Shoot a buck with bigger antlers than any my husband has ever shot

Go to Yellowstone Park

Go up in a hot air balloon

Learn to scuba dive

Go to Peru

I've only had those 17 things on my bucket list for years and years. I have done ten of them and I'm determined to do AT LEAST get five more done even if I can't get all sever remaining ones done.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 1, 2011)

Some great ideas on here! I don't really have a bucket list - although if I did then travel out west to South Dakota and Wyoming would've been on it, and we did that last year! To all of you who listed visit Yellowstone on your list - yes!! Make sure you go!! It is absolutely amazing and I would go back in a heartbeat. I also got to cross off White Water Rafting on my non-existent list as we did that when we were out west, too.

So, I guess I could make up a list thinking about the things I want to do:

*Travel out of the country on a mission project (that is planned for next summer)

*Visit the west coast (tentatively planned for summer 2013)

*Learn to speak Spanish

*Vacation at a ranch in the west and trail ride through the mountains

*Travel to Europe

*See the Grand Canyon

*Go on a cruise

Apparently, I want to travel a lot!

Barbara


----------



## anoki (Aug 1, 2011)

I read this yesterday....but couldn't come up with a bucket list...I've done soo much of what I'd 'always' wanted to do.

My biggest to-do was to get a big horse. Yep, did that, and did far above and beyond what I ever thought I'd do with big horses!

Wanted to go to Colorado and see an Avalanche game....yep, did that too....have to repeat that trip again sometime!

So after much thinking...these are a few things I came up with:

Go to Scotland

Go to Calgary for the Stampede and a show at Spruce Meadows

Get a Group placing on a dog that I bred

Place in a class at CWCCA Nationals with a dog I bred

That's all I could come up with....

The top of the to-do list right now is bringing my big guys home....soooooo close to achieving this too!





~kathryn


----------



## wcr (Aug 1, 2011)

I have always tried to live my life with no regrets of things I wanted to do but never did. There are times in your life you have to put some goals off to accomplish others and I feel I have done that. When I was young and single I sailed the South Pacific in a sailboat and island hopped. Between living in Washington and Oregon I took a year off and traveled around Alaska and a good part of the mid to western part of the states and Mexico. I have traveled extensively throughout the world so when it came time for the horses I could settle down somewhat.

I was always horse crazy and when I moved to Oregon I chased my midlife crisis and built a nice horse ranch and bred and trained horses that were world caliber. This started out as a paint ranch and for a small breeder had horses go to the worlds, horses I took and horses I had sold that went with the new owners. Cross registered them pinto, fell in love with those cute minis, bought my first ones and sold off the biggies and raised, trained and showed the minis. If you show, in the back of your mind is the excitement of putting a world title on your horse. Beyond my wildest imaginings I did that. I won the ultimate prize and I was done.

I have been dispersing my herd and only a few are left. We have been working very hard to get the ranch ready to sell and figure it goes on the market in the spring. I always said that when I reach 60 I wanted to be in a 5th wheel heading down the road and do travel nursing for the last few years of my career and let them pay me to see the country. No bills, no horses to feed, head off into the wild blue yonder and explore our wonderful country.

One life lesson I have learned is that you can have a plan but be willing to take the fork in the road because it isn't about the destination, it's about the journey.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 1, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> Years ago, I made a bucket list, and I have marked them all off now. Time to start a new one.
> Old list...
> 
> Go to Europe-Check
> ...


Now THAT'S a bucket list, and a great attitude to boot! Bucket lists should be about taking all the things you always wished you could do, all the things you regret not doing, and making them happen.



wcr said:


> One life lesson I have learned is that you can have a plan but be willing to take the fork in the road because it isn't about the destination, it's about the journey.


So true.





I've been pretty good about making things on my list happen with the horses (traveling to Kentucky to attend the National Drive twice now, taking Kody to California to compete once, having one fairy tale season with each of my competition horses [spyder and Kody] where we won every single thing we entered and could apparently do no wrong) but I'm not as far on the rest of my life list. I decided that what we put our energy into is what will come to fruition so I made a bucket list a year ago and am trying to keep it in the front of my mind at all times.

I crossed off a big one last August- travel to the UK and Ireland. It was even better than I could have imagined because I went with a good horse friend and we stayed with folks we'd met on LB and other forums that were all horse-crazy too. It was an amazing three weeks!

That did put me a little further behind on my current Hot Item- being debt-free.





I have always wanted to take a roadtrip across the U.S.

I'd like to stay at a dude ranch in one of the western states (Wyoming, Nevada, Colorado, Montana, etc.) and do a cattle roundup.

I want to see the fall leaves in New England.

I want to camp in the Red Rock Canyons and spend time in the southwest.

I want to visit Mackinac Island, where cars are not allowed and everything is done by horsepower.

I want to live in a small coastal town for at least a few months. Preferably in a little apartment over Main Street, haunting the local bookstore and farmer's markets and music festivals and such. This will be my Bohemian period!

I want to vacation in Bora Bora. I saw someone's honeymoon pictures from there and thought "That place is unreal! It's like somewhere from a postcard." So although I have no clue where it is, I added it to my bucket list.





I want to live somewhere with small native lizards. Love those things!

See the 4th of July fireworks in NY City.

Visit Amish country.

Parachute from a plane (and survive!)

Learn to play guitar.

Get lessons in singing and running, the kind you would have gotten on your first day of Chorus or Track in high school and I never did.

Learn to paint or ballroom dance or build wooden cabinetry. Something with my hands.

Take a horse of any breed to a national competition and place Top Ten.

Attend the Walnut Hill Pleasure Driving Show. (This one's pretty easy and I suspect I'll do it in the next couple of years.)

Zip line through a tree canopy.

See LOTR sites in New Zealand and tour the country.

And I'll steal: Go through a wilderness survival training camp.

Doesn't life seem exciting when you ponder this sort of stuff?



And there is nothing as fulfilling as making your dreams happen.

Leia


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 1, 2011)

You could call mine a bucket list or even a life plan I guess it could be both.


Finish High school (I'm going into my Senior year)
Go into the Navy
Get a job in the Navy as a photographer (They have a wonderful program)
Go to school to study photography
Get a job as a photographer either working for someone else or on my own, either way I hope to open my own buisness someday.
Travel to Spain, Paris and L.A
Get Married - have kids ect.
Get into Breeding, training, and showing any breed of horse I choose. Still not sure what that is going to be yet.
Go to nationals or the highest show with any breed of horse and place in the top ten (Like Leia said 



 )

Walk up the Effel tower.
Ride in the "London Eye"
Take a dance class.
Ride on the largest roller coaster in the world.
Oh and just live life to the fullest


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a work in progress.





Currently:

Go on a cruise - we sail 8/20/11

Swim with dolphins - hopefully 8/23/11

Snorkel in the caribbean - 8/23/11

Be brave and try new foods - see cruise

Go to St. Maartins and watch the airplanes land and take off- future cruise not yet planned

Raise and train my first Congress GRAND Champion.

Raise my first Pinto World Champion - I've bought and trained, but have yet to get one I've raised there.

Raise a polite and productive son to adulthood - there are days were I think we won't make it.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 2, 2011)

How fun!

Someday, when I have time, I would like to:

Design, carve, and paint a full-size carousel horse

Buy an acoustic guitar at a pawn shop and learn how to play it

Go to Alaska and ride in a dog sled

I'm sure there are more things, but these things are what I'd like to spend time doing (I'm imagining they will take some time!)

Andrea


----------



## minigrub (Aug 3, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Parachute from a plane (and survive!)


Ron and Sami Scheurings daughter, Tui, does that out in CA. I think she is an instructor. That is a crazy child!


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 4, 2011)

Go back to Alaska!!!

I lived there as a child till 9yrs old in Anchorage. NOW I would like to see it as an adult.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 5, 2011)

At the age of 65, most of the things on my bucket list are done.

Climb a major volcano in the Pacific NW (Mt. Rainier, 1978)

Bicycle a Century (100 miles in 1 day) many times

Cross country ski in Yellowstone NP

Drive across the US (east coast to Rockies) many times, 2 times SOLO

Bicycle around Ireland

Rapel off a 100 foot high bridge

Bike/camp in the Canadian Rockies

Hike down into the Grand Canyon

Spend a week on a western dude ranch

Drive across Canada

Stand somewhere only a handful of people will ever stand (bottom of a drop in a little known cave)

Go on an overnight pack trip in the Rockies

Volunteer for a Therapeutic Riding Program

Raise miniature horses

Professionally -

earn a Masters degree

publish, publish, publish...

leave a lasting legacy

Still working on:

Earn a Pinto Supreme Championship

Retire with $1,000,000

Share the joy of minis with as many people as possible


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 6, 2011)

Reading your Bucket Lists have brought a smile to my face. Your hopes and dreams are exciting and encouraging. Way to go!

Over my lifetime, I've been blessed to have traveled the world, but there are a few places I've not gone.

Sail on an icebreaker to Antarctica

Visit Machu Picchu

Cruise the Amazon

See the Taj Mahal

Go back to the South Island of New Zealand

Go to the PBR finals in Las Vegas

See the jumping at Spruce Meadows


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys, these have all been absolutely fascinating dreams, goals, wishes, achievements and hopes!









Very inspiring. Thank for all posting, it was a blast reading through all the posts, I hope you all feel the same way about this topic.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 9, 2011)

Go to:

Spain

Argentina (may go next year



)

Australia

Ireland

Italy

New Zealand

Scotland

Take the train across Canada

I've pretty much done everything else on my "bucket" list


----------



## topnotchminis (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are my goals:

Go to Australia

I would love to go on a study abroad trip to South Africa to work on large game ( for pre vet majors)

Go to Nationals

Go to Vet school

I work at an animal shelter, so make more people aware of spaying or neutering there pets


----------

